# extra deer gun season weekend



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Just got my issue of OutdoorNews and it had the proposed deer seasons in there for 2013-2014 season and the extra gun weekend wasnt listed...did they do away with it?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Ok if I would of just read the article I would've seen that it has been proposed to eliminate that weekend...lol...sorry...I wish they would just bring the gun season in on the Saturday after thanksgiving...that would be too easy right?..that way the hunters that arent able to get the first day off of work would be able to hunt at least the first two days of the season, instead of the last two...has this been brought up?


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> Ok if I would of just read the article I would've seen that it has been proposed to eliminate that weekend...lol...sorry...I wish they would just bring the gun season in on the Saturday after thanksgiving...that would be too easy right?..that way the hunters that arent able to get the first day off of work would be able to hunt at least the first two days of the season, instead of the last two...has this been brought up?


There is a long thread on here about the new proposed changes. 

There is also a proposal to add a early muzzleloader season statewide on 2 nd weekend of October. Doe only. 

I'm with you. Open shotgun up on a Saturday, I'd love to be able to hunt opening day.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ha!!..................


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

^^^^^^ I dont get it ^^^^^^ ...if its not pertinant to the topic then dont post...u took the time to attach a vid like someone was even gonna click on it anyway?..lame...I changed the topic to 'bringing in gun season the saturday after thanksgiving' and just wanted some opinions...queen is gay anyway...lol.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

It has been determined that most hunters would not want the gun season to start the Saturday after Thanksgiving, me included.

Much like the majority (or vocal minority) of hunters did not like the MZ season being between Christmas and New Years.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Shad Rap said:


> ^^^^^^ I dont get it ^^^^^^ ...if its not pertinant to the topic then dont post...u took the time to attach a vid like someone was even gonna click on it anyway?..lame...I changed the topic to 'bringing in gun season the saturday after thanksgiving' and just wanted some opinions...queen is gay anyway...lol.


 lol damn sonny, youre simpler than i thought  big smile..



your topic has been beaten.. and ..do you get that? and it doesnt take that long to copy and paste something..


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Lundy said:


> It has been determined that most hunters would not want the gun season to start the Saturday after Thanksgiving, me included.
> 
> Much like the majority (or vocal minority) of hunters did not like the MZ season being between Christmas and New Years.


When did they vote on that? I really doubt that is the case. Why Ohio starts gun season on a Monday is just stupid.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

AEFISHING said:


> Why Ohio starts gun season on a Monday is just stupid.


Stupid to you


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

A reminder to all that the open house meetings are coming up this Saturday. It is a great opportunity to ask your questions to the ODNR directly, as well as air your opinions. With 7 locations throughout the state everyone should be able to find a location somewhat nearby.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/New...nt-on-2013-2014-Hunting-Season-Proposals.aspx


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

ezbite said:


> lol damn sonny, youre simpler than i thought  big smile..
> 
> 
> 
> your topic has been beaten.. and ..do you get that? and it doesnt take that long to copy and paste something..


Ummm...old man...I've never seen a topic about starting gun season on the saturday after thanksgiving...so no...I dont get it...lol.

And what was the reasoning for hunters not wanting to bring it in on Saturday?..just curious...cuz it would make too much sense?..I mean they had the extra weekend anyway...where they placed it was stupid which is now why its proposed to be eliminated.


----------



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

Im with you Shad Rap on this one.....The gun season should start on a Saturday. And if its such a conflict with "family time" on the Thanksgiving weekend as described in an earlier thread then start the gun season on the second Saturday following Thanksgiving. Lets give everyone a chance to get in the woods if they so desire for opening day.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Im with shad rap on this one! when you ask for a day off let alone 3 after a holiday weekend at my work they have a melt down! owell !these days people have a hard time getting off work and its perfect timing thursday with the fam leave for deer camp friday hunt sat ,sun, maybe a monday wow life would be great! im gonna push for this im gonna write the odnr great idea shad!!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

sam kegg said:


> im gonna push for this im gonna write the odnr great idea shad!!!


Gun season has opened on the first Monday after Thanksgiving since the beginning of deer seasons in Ohio during the modern era in 1955

I hope you don't think you are the first ones to think about moving the starting date to the Saturday after

I think it might have been discussed a time or two over the years

Good luck


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Im not the first one to come up with this but if we all get together! the sqeaky wheel!!!!! im gonna at least try and get a answer to why not!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

sam kegg said:


> Im not the first one to come up with this but if we all get together! the sqeaky wheel!!!!! im gonna at least try and get a answer to why not!


Lundy tried to give you the answer.


----------



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

> Gun season has opened on the first Monday after Thanksgiving since the beginning of deer seasons in Ohio during the modern era in 1955
> 
> I hope you don't think you are the first ones to think about moving the starting date to the Saturday after
> 
> ...


*Just because something has always been a certain way doesnt mean its the best way.....

For Example-The State did not allow Sunday hunting for a very long time but it eventually was passed as a legal day to hunt.*


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

I failed to see the answer bobk could you elaborate ?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

"It has been determined that most hunters would not want the gun season to start the Saturday after Thanksgiving, me included."


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Why though? All you guys who like it on Monday, why? You are the ones who would be crying if it was on a Saturday cause to many hunters. If thanksgiving is the problem move it a week later. 

I not able to take anytime off between thanksgiving and Xmas. Busy season. Hunting Saturday and Sunday would be awesome. Then could hunt the following Saturday as well.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

bobk that may have been the fact 10 years ago but now with our econimic state some people cant afford to take off! or are aloud to take off work or to many hunters and one company all trying to take off the same day should the companies shut down? maybe you guys are retired or have jobs with vacation or personal days i dont know or is it that your afraid someone may get a deer before you on your property and your not avaiable till monday i dont know im not judging just a thought well anyhow i took the liberty of writing odnr and Governer kasich with my thoughts and to ask for a new study on this subject think it would be a great idea and maybe someday in the future we could start shotgun season two days early so guys like myself can enjoy more time in the outdoors


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Started another thread with a pol ,,who's in favor of deer season opening on sat instead of monday.... this is a friendly way of seeing what people think!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I wish you well in your endeavor with the ODNR and changing the start date.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Its a great idea...theres no way to downplay it...at all...period...Lundy and bobk...it sounds like u guys would be against it?..can u give me a logical reason why?..is it mainly because u dont want more people in the woods on the first morning?..because I get the feeling thats what it is...theres dedicated hunters out there who cant take time off during that time of the year...it needs to change...it just makes too much sense...if Im missing something then please inform me...and no one is saying we are the first einsteins to think of it...I first heard of a proposal for it a couple years ago but had never heard what came of it.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

In my opinion its more productive the way it currently is. In my experience ( and others) that Monday and Tuesday are good days to be out because they are the first days and deer are getting moved around. By Wednesday and thursday, a lot of those deer are hunkered down. Friday, and even more so on Saturday and Sunday, more hunters are out and the deer are getting moved again. And thus five out of seven days are good days with deer moving.

If you start on Saturday, then those deer get banged at all weekend and by Monday a lot of them are skiddish, hiding, or on off limit properties. The remaining 5 days are all weekdays and since opening days are done, folks are less inclined to take weekdays off and get those deer up and moving. 

I hope this makes sense. I'm not sure if the experiences in my area are standard, but I've spent many Wednesday mornings only hearing a few shots and not seeing any pushers on adjoining properties. Five days of good deer movement compared to two.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> Its a great idea...theres no way to downplay it...at all...period...Lundy and bobk...it sounds like u guys would be against it?..can u give me a logical reason why?..is it mainly because u dont want more people in the woods on the first morning?..because I get the feeling thats what it is...theres dedicated hunters out there who cant take time off during that time of the year...it needs to change...it just makes too much sense...if Im missing something then please inform me...and no one is saying we are the first einsteins to think of it...I first heard of a proposal for it a couple years ago but had never heard what came of it.


Man you have a great imagination.. I could care less if more people are in the woods. Heck I wish there were more to help get the deer moving better. As far as being against it I don't see where I said that either. The question was asked why it is what it is and I simply was trying to help answer why.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

bobk said:


> Man you have a great imagination.. I could care less if more people are in the woods. Heck I wish there were more to help get the deer moving better. As far as being against it I don't see where I said that either. The question was asked why it is what it is and I simply was trying to help answer why.


But bob...u didnt help answer why...u never elaborated on anything...I wasnt trying to be a smartass...I could tell you were against it just from your response...doesnt take that great of an imagination to see that...keep in mind Im not for it coming in a week later...just two days earlier.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Gills63 said:


> In my opinion its more productive the way it currently is. In my experience ( and others) that Monday and Tuesday are good days to be out because they are the first days and deer are getting moved around. By Wednesday and thursday, a lot of those deer are hunkered down. Friday, and even more so on Saturday and Sunday, more hunters are out and the deer are getting moved again. And thus five out of seven days are good days with deer moving.
> 
> If you start on Saturday, then those deer get banged at all weekend and by Monday a lot of them are skiddish, hiding, or on off limit properties. The remaining 5 days are all weekdays and since opening days are done, folks are less inclined to take weekdays off and get those deer up and moving.
> 
> ...


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

From what I recall a large factor in not starting early was financial. The state has plenty of guys in the field during the gun week. Putting them int he field early would entail paying them even more in overtimes and wages period.

The DNR does surveys all of the time. I would think if there was a large interest in this...and that it was fiscally possible...they would look in to doing it. After all their goal has never been to handicap the hunters by limiting their opportunity. They generally like to see large participation in the seasons so as some have already mentioned I would not get my hopes too high.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Come on Shad Rap, my response was a quote from Lundy. It opens on Monday because that is what the majority of hunters want. Plain and simple. Every time it has come up the majority want it left alone so they can spend time with family for the holiday and then head for camps and such over the weekend. I really don't care what they do with it. I'll hunt no matter when the season starts. If some of you want it changed go to the meetings and get it put back up for discussion. It can be voted on and changed if that is what people want.
The same reason they changed muzzy back to January was because hunters wanted to spend time with their families over the holiday. Just telling you why things are what they are.

The kids just had 2 days to hunt before gun season starts. In many areas shool is closed on opening day so they can hunt then too.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is why I believe it has never changed previously through NUMEROUS attempts to do so and why I do not see it changing anytime soon.

Thanksgiving weekend is a family time and travel weekend.

The ODNR has deer harvest reasons for not wanting a Saturday start date.


FYI - I don't care how many hunters are in the woods, doesn't effect me at all either way.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

bkr43050 said:


> From what I recall a large factor in not starting early was financial. The state has plenty of guys in the field during the gun week. Putting them int he field early would entail paying them even more in overtimes and wages period.
> 
> The DNR does surveys all of the time. I would think if there was a large interest in this...and that it was fiscally possible...they would look in to doing it. After all their goal has never been to handicap the hunters by limiting their opportunity. They generally like to see large participation in the seasons so as some have already mentioned I would not get my hopes too high.


That makes sense...It would almost have to do with money...and like I said it doesnt affect me one way or another because I dont have a problem getting time off...I was just curious as to why and u bring up valid points...and the kids in my area have been goin to school on the first day of gun season for the last 25 years...so u yourself would still be against it lundy if all the factors u mentioned didnt affect you?


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

bobk said:


> Come on Shad Rap, my response was a quote from Lundy. It opens on Monday because that is what the majority of hunters want. Plain and simple. Every time it has come up the majority want it left alone so they can spend time with family for the holiday and then head for camps and such over the weekend. I really don't care what they do with it. I'll hunt no matter when the season starts. If some of you want it changed go to the meetings and get it put back up for discussion. It can be voted on and changed if that is what people want.
> The same reason they changed muzzy back to January was because hunters wanted to spend time with their families over the holiday. Just telling you why things are what they are.
> 
> The kids just had 2 days to hunt before gun season starts. In many areas shool is closed on opening day so they can hunt then too.


I bet if they did a survey you would be wrong!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> ..so u yourself would still be against it lundy if all the factors u mentioned didnt affect you?


So......... if I had no reason to be against it would I still be against it?


There are just so many aspects against this change that it just isn't an easy change or it would have taken place 20 years ago.

From personal conflicts of hunters, business and financial concerns, to deer harvest model issues it just isn't very likely to happen anytime soon.

Maybe as hunter participation continues to decrease over the coming years there will be a need to try and generate some interest through a change in the start day.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Im beginning to think it wouldnt fly just cuz people are too scared of change...I personally think it would benefit everyone as a whole...u could even end the season the following friday evening just keep it at a 7 day season so the costs of patrols and that kind of stuff would stay the same...just a thought.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Lundy said:


> So......... if I had no reason to be against it would I still be against it?
> 
> 
> There are just so many aspects against this change that it just isn't an easy change or it would have taken place 20 years ago.
> ...


Was it really even thought of 20 years ago?..you do have some great points...I just think most people are so set in their ways now...I know it kind of really came to head when they added that extra weekend...It just seemed wise to just connect it all together and bring it in saturday...obviously myself and others are in the minority though...it wouldnt work.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

This question has been raised many, many times with the ODNR over the last 20 years for sure, but ramped up after Sunday hunting became legal.

PA is considering starting their gun season on a Saturday to reinvigorate participation.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

well with every post you learn a little some valid points on both sides but its not up to us to make the laws just obey them


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Isn't West Virginia's gun season during Thanksgiving week?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Lewis said:


> Isn't West Virginia's gun season during Thanksgiving week?


Sure is. Started on Monday Nov.19th and ended on Dec.1st


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

this sat starting issue isn,t even in the spring talks, so it won,t change ,if u want to bring it up go this sat the 3rd of march to your area district hdq for there open to the public meetings and bring up this issue, and u may get your answer, right now the issue that looks to be passed is the oct. 12-13 muzzle hunt, and changes in the no more urban zones and other zones, it would go county by county on the deer limits..i think the sat opener never went anywhere cause they didn,t want to interfere with families on the thanksgiving weekend.. just like moving late muzzle season back cause of xmas and n years holiday....


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

The odnr completes several surveys per year. It would be cool to see how many true hunters would say they would be for starting on Saturaday. I would love the fact that i get away from life 2 extra days, and the two kids that hunt with me now would be able to go and not have to wait until the saturday when the deer on not moving much.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

rrtresp28 said:


> It would be cool to see how many true hunters would say they would be for starting on Saturaday.


True hunters ?


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

bobk said:


> Sure is. Started on Monday Nov.19th and ended on Dec.1st


So, Thankgiving is not a "family holiday" in West Virginia....only Ohio. That's odd. 

A no Saturday start is purely financially driven. Sunday is double time. If it were the second day of the season they would need every hand on deck. The way it is now it's the last day and far less employees are on duty. That's the only reason it will never change. It has nothing to do with "deer harvest reasons".:C


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Lundy said:


> This question has been raised many, many times with the ODNR over the last 20 years for sure, but ramped up after Sunday hunting became legal.
> 
> PA is considering starting their gun season on a Saturday to reinvigorate participation.


Well, I can see Ohio changing then...... All Ohio DNR does is follow every other state... Look at early Muzzy.. new check in system and so on.. Over time or not..

I wish they would follow Pa. when it comes to Upland Bird's.


----------



## Big James (Mar 30, 2011)

It probably has nothing to do with it, but all that hunting pressure starting on a Saturday that is a heavy holiday travel weekend, equals a few more car deer collisions. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Big James said:


> It probably has nothing to do with it, but all that hunting pressure starting on a Saturday that is a heavy holiday travel weekend, equals a few more car deer collisions.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thats a good point.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

This year I hunted a piece of "private land" on opening day. There were 27 hunters on 280 acres. Now, there is no way ill go back next year, but imagine how many there would have been on a Saturday opener?

Waterfowl season always opened on Monday when I was younger. It was moved by request. No reason deer can't be the same, assuming you are not talking about the Saturday after thanksgiving. That won't happen on the holiday weekend. The Saturday before or after maybe.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> This year I hunted a piece of "private land" on opening day. *There were 27 hunters on 280 acres. Now, there is no way ill go back next year, but imagine how many there would have been on a Saturday opener?
> *
> Waterfowl season always opened on Monday when I was younger. It was moved by request. No reason deer can't be the same, assuming you are not talking about the Saturday after thanksgiving. That won't happen on the holiday weekend. The Saturday before or after maybe.


I hunted Public land in the early 90's when there were 2 hunters on every ridge. hunters everywhere. So I feel you 

It seems Gun season has taken a back seat to bow hunting but every year if a deer can get though the first day of gun season they have a good chance of making it though the rest of the year. For the last 5+ seasons I have seen tons of gun hunters hunting opening day. The second day seems to only have 1/3 of the hunters that were out for opening day.. I am glad that it has gone in that direction. Others will disagree but it is just my opinion. It is much more safe.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Wasn't gonna jump in here but I think I have to. Shad Rap's original post is a good post. Most of you guys don't remember wat shot the Sat start down the last time. I go to the district meetings and you might be suprised what you can get accomplished by expressing your opion. I was told that the reason it didn't go the last time was because of the very vocal small game hunters. They complained about losing the Sat and Sunday after Thanksgiving for their rabbit hunting. Doesn't make any difference they have three months to hunt and we have 7-9 days, but again, they were vocal and the stte listened.
Look at the advantages of a Sat start, you don't have to report off work on Monday or Tuesday and lose a couple hundred bucks, or possibly your job, you would have a chance to hunt opening day which everyone loves. Wouldn't have to use the only week of vacation you have and then get a buck on Monday and you waste the rest of the week. How many more tags do you think the state would sell if it was brought in on the Sat after Thanksgivig? A whole lot I'll betcha. Isn't the idea of a hunting season to give the most people a chance to enjoy it? Yes there would be more people in the field but look at how many more youngsters that would have the chance tp experience opening day. I always felt the split season deal just gave the land owners more headaches by having a bunch of trespassers on there property two weeks after the main gun season.
Change....why be against change? Everything changes sooner or later. I am going on seventy and have hunted since as far back as I can remember. Sitting by my Dad in the squirrel woods with no gun, then with a BB gun(Red Ryder), then with a 410. Oh how I loved it the first time he sat me down by a tree and said "Stay here I'm going on out further". I was hunting by myself !! I remember my son getting his first deer at 11 years old, oh what a day that was !! Things change and I think this is one of the things that should change....Just my opinion....


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> This year I hunted a piece of "private land" on opening day. There were 27 hunters on 280 acres. Now, there is no way ill go back next year, but imagine how many there would have been on a Saturday opener?
> 
> Waterfowl season always opened on Monday when I was younger. It was moved by request. No reason deer can't be the same, assuming you are not talking about the Saturday after thanksgiving. That won't happen on the holiday weekend. The Saturday before or after maybe.


This has nothing to with opening on a saturday...if the property owner cared he would either patrol it, post it better or have the hunters themselves do it...I'm assuming all 27 of those hunters had permission right?..yes thats a lot of hunters...no doubt...its not gonna be double the hunters just by moving it ahead two days...just my opinion.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I will miss the early blk pwdr seaon for one,I never liked the bonus wknd or hunted it.
Keep opening day on mon after thanksgiving.


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

The only people that really would have a bitch in the saturday opener would be public land hunters. Those hunters hunting private would probably not see much increase in pressure. A lot of people take off work to hunt so would there be an increase in pressure? Yes, how much of an increase is hard to tell. 

As mentioned it is right after a holiday and makes it tough to take off. Some companies won;t allow you to take off. Now that they got rid of the bonus season those people who cant hunt the opener will have a whopping 2 days to hunt deer with a shotgun next year. The way it was they got 4 days. Now, since they took away those 2 extra days I would be in favor of it opening on a Saturday. Have it open Saturday to Saturday or Saturday to Sunday. This way working people can hunt at least 3 days with a gun.
Will this happen? Highly unlikely but it does make sense.

Also the scouting and camping crap is just that, crap. Get to camp on Friday. You should have scouted long before the day before opening gun anyways.

Good luck getting it changed. I am sure the ODNR has pondered over this same topic for years and it still opens on a Monday


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> This year I hunted a piece of "private land" on opening day. There were 27 hunters on 280 acres. Now, there is no way ill go back next year, but imagine how many there would have been on a Saturday opener?
> 
> Waterfowl season always opened on Monday when I was younger. It was moved by request. No reason deer can't be the same, assuming you are not talking about the Saturday after thanksgiving. That won't happen on the holiday weekend. The Saturday before or after maybe.


I would be looking for another place to hunt. State lands are less crowded than that. You have to wonder what some of these owners are thinking when they allow that many people to hunt. On 280 acres 8-10 guys is more than enough.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Darron said:


> As mentioned it is right after a holiday and makes it tough to take off. Some companies won;t allow you to take off. Now that they got rid of the bonus season those people who cant hunt the opener will have a whopping 2 days to hunt deer with a shotgun next year. The way it was they got 4 days. Now, since they took away those 2 extra days I would be in favor of it opening on a Saturday. Have it open Saturday to Saturday or Saturday to Sunday. This way working people can hunt at least 3 days with a gun.
> 
> Also the scouting and camping tcrap is just that, crap. Get to camp on Friday. You should have scouted long before the day before opening gun anyways


I disagree... First thing you are way off calling the weekend before opening day crap.. It's a great time of the year to spend with family and friends in the field. Second, I always schedule my vacation for the week of gun season first day the ODNR officially post the season dates. That way I'm assured to be out at first light.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Darron said:


> The only people that really would have a bitch in the saturday opener would be public land hunters. Those hunters hunting private would probably not see much increase in pressure. A lot of people take off work to hunt so would there be an increase in pressure? Yes, how much of an increase is hard to tell.
> 
> As mentioned it is right after a holiday and makes it tough to take off. Some companies won;t allow you to take off. Now that they got rid of the bonus season those people who cant hunt the opener will have a whopping 2 days to hunt deer with a shotgun next year. The way it was they got 4 days. Now, since they took away those 2 extra days I would be in favor of it opening on a Saturday. Have it open Saturday to Saturday or Saturday to Sunday. This way working people can hunt at least 3 days with a gun.
> Will this happen? Highly unlikely but it does make sense.
> ...


I think everything you just posted is crap! 

I have been hunting Public land during gun season for 27 years The camping scouting on the weekend has been the way it has been done for all of those year's... I am sure you know nothing about any of that or your statements above would not have been typed.!%


ezbite, well put!


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

Makes a lot of sense to walk the woods scouting two days before you plan to hunt. You're kidding me right? I know during gun season the deer are running every, but the last thing I want to do is walk through the woods all friggin weekend right before I hunt. This is just like those people who wait until the last minute to shoot their slug guns. Ridiculous. Camping I can see, but "scouting" after you have had all fall to scout? Come on......

You are right...I know nothing about scouting the day before I plan to hunt. I do it weeks if not months in advance. Been hunting my property for years. Private, public doesn't matter. If you hunt the same area time and time again is there really a need to "scout." You should know the land.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

What Darron said x2


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Hatchetman said:


> What Darron said x2


+1

The way I look at it after reading these posts. Maybe it should come in on a Saturday. The guys that can't get Monday off can head out. The guys that "scout", I mean drive deer on sat. and sun. can just move deer to the hunters that wanted to take advantage of the weekend.The guys that have wood cutting traditions can stay at camp and cut wood and listen to football. Come Monday the guys that hunted can head to work and everybody that had traditions can head to the woods. This would eliminate the congestion of our current opening day.

However, if the State ever does change to Saturday start, I don't want you guys to break tradition and hunt it. OK!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

You guys can feel free to start petitioning the DNR and lobbying your stance. Just so you know the guys making the decision are not going to do anything based on the conversation here. The best way to get your voice heard is to attend the open discussion meetings and from what I hear there was pretty light attendance again this last weekend. If nobody speaks how do you expect to be heard? I just hear a lot of negativity directed at the DNR but I get the impression that very little of that negativity stems from any first hand communications.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

bkr43050 said:


> Just so you know the guys making the decision are not going to do anything based on the conversation here.


Well gee! Now you tell me.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Muskarp said:


> Well gee! Now you tell me.


The point I am trying to make is that everyone is spending a lot of time in this thread griping about how incompetent the DNR is because they are not listening to what the hunters want. If this is indeed that is what the people what (which even the poll here on OGF leaves question as to that answer) then where does it go from here? My guess is that nobody has taken an initiative to pursue any communication with the DNR on this matter based on this thread. If so then the negativity toward the DNR simply has no basis.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm just funnin' with ya. I think most of us are OK with the way it is now. And I think most would be OK if it started on Saturday after Thanksgiving. It's life. You adapt and overcome. I'm going to hunt one way or another, even if it's for starlings.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

bkr43050 said:


> My guess is that nobody has taken an initiative to pursue any communication with the DNR on this matter based on this thread. If so then the negativity toward the DNR simply has no basis.


You wanna bet? Oh, and don't forget, they take online comments.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Darron said:


> Makes a lot of sense to walk the woods scouting two days before you plan to hunt. You're kidding me right? I know during gun season the deer are running every, but the last thing I want to do is walk through the woods all friggin weekend right before I hunt. This is just like those people who wait until the last minute to shoot their slug guns. Ridiculous. Camping I can see, but "scouting" after you have had all fall to scout? Come on......
> 
> You are right...I know nothing about scouting the day before I plan to hunt. I do it weeks if not months in advance. Been hunting my property for years. Private, public doesn't matter. If you hunt the same area time and time again is there really a need to "scout." You should know the land.


I get to go out to wayne once a year for gun season.. Yes, I know the land like the back of my hand and have had the same spot for opening day year after year. I also bring a group of guys to Wayne. It seems evey year we bring a a few new guys that yes have to scout and find a spot. We do it on Saturday. Excuse me for scouting. Some of us venture out of the box and leave our priv property for gun season to hunt the more challanging public land. You can attack our tactics all you want, I really don't care. But I guess we have just been lucky, scouting on Saterday and running the deer everywhere. It is just strange that over the last 4 to 5 years I have harvested 3 nice bucks all over 4.5 years old. 

I like opening day on MONDAY.....


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

wildman said:


> It is just strange that over the last 4 to 5 years I have harvested 3 nice bucks all over 4.5 years old.


Strange how? They have nowhere to go, they are surrounded. This sounds more like a fisherman's tale.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Wildman, just go hunt the way you like and ignore those that get a kick out of insulting people.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

bobk said:


> Wildman, just go hunt the way you like and ignore those that get a kick out of insulting people.



*LOL Thanks bobk, that sounds like a great idea...... * But there isn't anything like shooting surrounded deer. Just a little more than a month until turkey.. I don't even want to think about how long thill deer.


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

wildman said:


> I get to go out to wayne once a year for gun season.. Yes, I know the land like the back of my hand and have had the same spot for opening day year after year. I also bring a group of guys to Wayne. It seems evey year we bring a a few new guys that yes have to scout and find a spot. We do it on Saturday. Excuse me for scouting. Some of us venture out of the box and leave our priv property for gun season to hunt the more challanging public land. You can attack our tactics all you want, I really don't care. But I guess we have just been lucky, scouting on Saterday and running the deer everywhere. It is just strange that over the last 4 to 5 years I have harvested 3 nice bucks all over 4.5 years old.
> 
> I like opening day on MONDAY.....


I could careless what you do...how you hunt...go running through the wayne screaming for all I care. Just doesn't make sense to me. I am going to hunt whether opener is Monday, Tues, Friday..... It hurts those people that can't take off. Think about those people who can't take off instead of about yourself! Some working people never get to experience opening day. But it's all good because you get to.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

I've killed a lot of deer bow hunting the days right before gun starts , hunting public lands when the tourists are kicking up deer scouting around


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Darron said:


> I could careless what you do...how you hunt...go running through the wayne screaming for all I care. Just doesn't make sense to me. I am going to hunt whether opener is Monday, Tues, Friday..... It hurts those people that can't take off. Think about those people who can't take off instead of about yourself! Some working people never get to experience opening day. But it's all good because you get to.


Agree to disagree.... It is what it is.. Call what I say crazy and call me selfish. The people that know me, know that is far from the truth... 

*bad luck* You couldn't be more right with that one...
Thanks to Monday being the start of gun season I was able to Bow hunt the Sunday before. I have one nice buck,(130's) and a 140 150 inch that I needed 3 steps until a giant growed him off. The giant, I need 5 steps and 5 minites.. I ended up sitting in the tree for 30+ minites before I got down.. That was the day before opening day on public.. So yea you are spot on.. All the late scouters can help out the other guy's that bow hunt.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Darron said:


> *Some working people *.......


What exactly does this mean, most people work. Some people I know work every weekend so are they included here to? 
Just sayin'


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

crappiedude said:


> What exactly does this mean, most people work. Some people I know work every weekend so are they included here to?
> Just sayin'


Exactly what I said ....some....I bet if you took a poll most people take off to hunt the opener. Some people by company policy are not allowed to take off. Like I said I am going to hunt regardless. Its just unfortunate some people will never experience the opening day tradition.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Darron said:


> Makes a lot of sense to walk the woods scouting two days before you plan to hunt. You're kidding me right? I know during gun season the deer are running every, but the last thing I want to do is walk through the woods all friggin weekend right before I hunt. This is just like those people who wait until the last minute to shoot their slug guns. Ridiculous. Camping I can see, but "scouting" after you have had all fall to scout? Come on......
> 
> You are right...I know nothing about scouting the day before I plan to hunt. I do it weeks if not months in advance. Been hunting my property for years. Private, public doesn't matter. If you hunt the same area time and time again is there really a need to "scout." You should know the land.


Lol...what he said ×25.


----------



## jarrrj (Oct 22, 2008)

Sounds to me that it is forced labor to not be able to take off opening day! I bet that was not a question you asked when you interviewed for the job- "Is the Monday after Thanksgiving able to be taken off or Can I use a vacation day the Monday after Thanksgiving?" I bet you were happy to get the job at that time and opening day was the furthest thing from your mind at that time. Now you want your cake and eat it too. There seems to be an easy solution for everyone. Keep opening day where it is- on Monday. For those of you that opening day means that much to you- find a new job where you can have the opener off! Should be pretty easy to find one in this economy.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

nowadays alot of folks work different schedules,and the fact is no matter when opening day was set,someone is going to have to burn vacation,call off,or play hooky.not everyone works 9-5 mon.-fri.truth is after hunting gun season for many years, almost getting shot more then once,id rather not fight the crowd anyway on opening day.ive killed some of my biggest bucks after opening day.these bucks werent blazing by at full speed,but came in feeding,and milling around on their own.you can hunt pressured deer if you know where to do so.private or public.


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

jarrrj said:


> Sounds to me that it is forced labor to not be able to take off opening day! I bet that was not a question you asked when you interviewed for the job- "Is the Monday after Thanksgiving able to be taken off or Can I use a vacation day the Monday after Thanksgiving?" I bet you were happy to get the job at that time and opening day was the furthest thing from your mind at that time. Now you want your cake and eat it too. There seems to be an easy solution for everyone. Keep opening day where it is- on Monday. For those of you that opening day means that much to you- find a new job where you can have the opener off! Should be pretty easy to find one in this economy.


You are joking right? In this economy easy to find a job? You are kidding yourself. 

They are opening the early ml season on saturday I personally dont see a difference as most guys I know hunt with muzzy during all gun seasons. 

Jmo again. You dont have to like it.


----------



## jarrrj (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes I was joking about it being easy in this economy but my point is that everyone wants everyone else to bend over backwards for their own benefit. Move gun season so I can do this/that. If you don't like how the ODNR has scheduled the opening of gun season- 1. Find a job that allows you to hunt opening day (if it is that important to you) or 2. Voice your opinion to ODNR officials to get something done about it. These posts are not directed at anyone PERSONALLY- just tired of hearing complaining. Maybe it is the crappy weather? 

Early in life I knew I found a profession that afforded me time off (more important to me than other professions where I could make more money) to persue the things I wanted to do in life -hunt/fish. We have choices in life and some choices come with sacrifices (opening Monday of gun season).


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

jarrrj said:


> Yes I was joking about it being easy in this economy&#8230; but my point is that everyone wants everyone else to bend over backwards for their own benefit. Move gun season so I can do this/that. If you don't like how the ODNR has scheduled the opening of gun season- 1. Find a job that allows you to hunt opening day (if it is that important to you) or 2. Voice your opinion to ODNR officials to get something done about it. These posts are not directed at anyone PERSONALLY- just tired of hearing complaining. Maybe it is the crappy weather?
> 
> Early in life I knew I found a profession that afforded me time off (more important to me than other professions where I could make more money) to persue the things I wanted to do in life -hunt/fish. We have choices in life and some choices come with sacrifices (opening Monday of gun season).


So lemme ask this question...how would it affect u personally to hunt opening day two days earlier than what it is?..and I dont wanna hear about hunting camp or tradition or scouting... that's the question u need to be asking yourself...no one is asking anyone to bend over backwards here...you're making it harder than what it is.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

jarrrj said:


> Yes I was joking about it being easy in this economy&#8230; but my point is that everyone wants everyone else to bend over backwards for their own benefit. Move gun season so I can do this/that. If you don't like how the ODNR has scheduled the opening of gun season- 1. Find a job that allows you to hunt opening day (if it is that important to you) or 2. Voice your opinion to ODNR officials to get something done about it. These posts are not directed at anyone PERSONALLY- just tired of hearing complaining. Maybe it is the crappy weather?
> 
> *Early in life I knew I found a profession that afforded me time off (more important to me than other professions where I could make more money) to persue the things I wanted to do in life -hunt/fish. We have choices in life and some choices come with sacrifices (opening Monday of gun season).[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

wildman said:


> jarrrj said:
> 
> 
> > My last post on the subject.................. I think
> ...


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

wildman said:


> jarrrj said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I was joking about it being easy in this economy but my point is that everyone wants everyone else to bend over backwards for their own benefit. Move gun season so I can do this/that. If you don't like how the ODNR has scheduled the opening of gun season- 1. Find a job that allows you to hunt opening day (if it is that important to you) or 2. Voice your opinion to ODNR officials to get something done about it. These posts are not directed at anyone PERSONALLY- just tired of hearing complaining. Maybe it is the crappy weather?
> ...


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Besides all of that, IMO, it should be moved to Saturday in an effort to get more young people involved. Now sure, they came up with the crappy "youth season" (which, again IMO, should include anybody 65+, as it's all their fees and taxes are what has made this possible in the first place, but, that's a whole other topic) but, I would think having an extra weekend would help. Not all schools close for the Monday opener, and it's fewer all the time. Furthermore, young adults usually have less seniority at their work, so, they too would benefit from an extra weekend. 

Ironically, every job I've had has allowed me to hunt the opener. I've only missed it once in 30 years, and that was because of a death in the family. As I see it, it doesn't really matter to me what day it comes in, I'm gonna be there, but, I know not everybody is as lucky. IMO, we are in a sport with seriously declining participation. Anything that can be done to bring more people to the sport should be done. Wait, I know some of you fear the competition, but, that's how it is. I guess maybe we'll get some glory years of lesser competition before you die, and who cares about the hunting heritage when your dead, right? 

I can't believe some here feel that, having a weekend where we go without showering, tell lies, and drink more than we should, is considered traditional, and furthermore, place a higher value on this time, instead of the actual act of hunting. My wife hunts too, and there are a couple of camps I won't take her close to. Where do women fit into the "traditional" deer camp? I don't think deer season should be used as an excuse to get away from the family. If it is, you've got other issues. I guess it's no wonder you don't want the competition, and the general public sees deer season the way they do. How do all the stupid deer hunting songs on the radio go? That's kinda like saying the Tailgate party is more important than the game, right? "Well, since you're not allowed in the parking lot 3 hours before the game, I'm not going." 

I find it ludicrous that it's been suggested that anybody should take a lesser paying job, just so they can hunt or fish. Sure, if your single, young, and can't quite see the big picture. I can hear it now "Sorry Johnny, we can't help with your first car, first house, college, etc. Your father decided deer season was more important than our future." Good luck!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Lundy said:


> wildman said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think so There are some here that just refuse to accept reality and will keep pushing you on this subject.
> ...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I Fish said:


> Besides all of that, IMO, it should be moved to Saturday in an effort to get more young people involved. Now sure, they came up with the crappy "youth season" (which, again IMO, should include anybody 65+, as it's all their fees and taxes are what has made this possible in the first place, but, that's a whole other topic) but, I would think having an extra weekend would help. Not all schools close for the Monday opener, and it's fewer all the time. Furthermore, young adults usually have less seniority at their work, so, they too would benefit from an extra weekend.
> 
> Ironically, every job I've had has allowed me to hunt the opener. I've only missed it once in 30 years, and that was because of a death in the family. As I see it, it doesn't really matter to me what day it comes in, I'm gonna be there, but, I know not everybody is as lucky. IMO, we are in a sport with seriously declining participation. Anything that can be done to bring more people to the sport should be done. Wait, I know some of you fear the competition, but, that's how it is. I guess maybe we'll get some glory years of lesser competition before you die, and who cares about the hunting heritage when your dead, right?
> 
> ...


Well frickin said bud..I love it.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Lundy said:


> wildman said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think so There are some here that just refuse to accept reality and will keep pushing you on this subject.
> ...


----------

